# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής για ιθαγενή >  Αυγοτροφή υψηλής θερμιδικής αξίας για τα πουλιά μας , μόνο για μέρες με παγωνιά

## jk21

Τυχον συνειρμοι που θα σας γεννηθουν , με γνωστα ανωνυμα και επωνυμα σκευασματα που χρυσοπληρωνεται ... δεν ειναι μαλλον τυχαιοι χαχαχα 




*


1 κουταλια της σουπας βιταμ σε θερμοκρασια δωματιίου (αφηνουμε 2-3 ωρες εκτος ψυγείου )
3 κουταλιες  της σουπας καλαμποκαλευρο
1 κουταλια της σ*ουπας τριμμενες νιφαδες βρωμης
*1 κουταλια της σουπας  σιταλευρο* (κατα προτιμηση το κιτρινο σκληρου σιτου το λεγομενο χωριατικο )
*1 κροκος* ( απο βρασμενο για 15 λεπτα σφιχτο αυγο )
*1 κουταλια της σουπας τριμμενοι ξηροι καρποι* (φυστικι , καρυδι , αμυγδαλο ή φουντουκι )
*1 κουταλια της σουπας δεξτροζη ή ζαχαρη ή μελι
1 φακελλακι almora plus
1 κουταλια της σουπας  ελαιολαδο 
1 κουταλια λιπαρων σπόρων* (βολευει νιζερ ή σουσαμι ή κια ή καμελινα ή αναμιξη τους 

Βαζουμε στο μουλτι τα αλευρα (καλαμποκαλευρο , βρωμη , σιτου )  , τη δεξτροζη (ή τα αλλα γλυκαντικα ) , το almora , τους τριμμενους ξηρους καρπους   και τα κανουμε μια ενιαια << σκονη >> 

Ριχνουμε τον βρασμένο κρόκο και τον  ενσωματωνουμε με μια συντομη  ενεργοποιηση του multi 

Ριχνουμε και το ελαιολαδο και το ενσωματωνουμε με μια συντομη  ενεργοποιηση του multi 

Ριχνουμε λιγο λιγο το βιταμ και κανουμε παλμικες ενεργοποιησεις του multi  ωστε να αρχιζει να παιρνει μια λιπαρη αφρατεμενη αλλα οχι κολλωδη μορφη η αυγοτροφη μας 

Σταματάμε την προσθηκη βιταμ  , λιγο πριν αρχισει να γινεται κολλωδη η αυγοτροφη και να συσσωματωνεται σε μεγαλυτερα κομματακια 

Αν δουμε οτι θελει επιπλεον της 1 κουταλιας , προσθετουμε λιγο ακομα 

Ριχνουμε τους σπορους και ανακατευουμε με ενα πηρουνι , να πανε ομοιομορφα σε ολη την αυγοτροφη 

Σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν κανουμε κατι αντιστοιχο με προσθηκη σπορων  ,  σε αλλες αυγοτροφες που εχουν και υγρασια .Το βιταμ και το λαδι , ειναι λιπη και δεν περιεχουν νερο , ενω ο κροκος εχει ελαχιστη στο συνολικο μιγμα και μην ξεχναμε οτι την αυγοτροφη αυτη την παρεχουμε μονο σε συνθηκες παγωνιας , οπου δεν αναπτυσονται βακτηρια  και μυκητες  που τυχον υπαρχουν στο εξωτερικο των σπορων

----------


## jk21

προστεθηκαν οι εκ παραδρομης ξεχασμενοι ξηροι καρποι στη συνταγη (για οσους την ειδαν χωρις αυτους )

----------


## jk21

για τους λατρεις της γνωστης αυγοτροφης με την κρεμωδη υφη  , που δεν θελουν να την αντικαταστησουν με την παρουσα προταση ( ή και να θελουν , διαφωνουν σαφως τα γαρδελια ή οποια αλλα πουλακια εχουν ) 

*Αυγοτροφή για όλα τα πουλιά μας*μπορουν στη βασικη συνταγη , να προσθεσουν 1 κουταλια της σουπας Βιταμ , 1 κουταλια τριμμενους ξηρους καρπους και αντι των σκετων επιπλεον ασπραδιων , να προσθεσουν 1 πληρες αυγο για καθε 2 ασπραδια ή σε αρκετα κρυες περιοχες , καθε επιπλεον ασπραδι , να αντικατασταθει με κροκο .Απο τα εξτρα συστατικα καλα ειναι να μην μπουνε χορταρικα ή αρακας και να υπαρχει σιγουρα και το ελαιολαδο ή το σπαθολαδο

----------


## fantomas

Δημήτρη η αυτή η αυγοτροφή μπορεί να δοθεί και σε καναρίνια??

----------


## jk21

Ναι για ολα τα πουλια προτεινεται , αλλα ειμαι σαφης : οταν ζουνε σε θερμοκρασιες ελαχιστα πανω , γυρω απο το μηδεν και κατω του μηδενος 

Αλλιως σε αλλες συνθηκες ειναι λιπαρη και εχει αρκετα σακχαρα

----------


## fantomas

Οκ αν συνεχιστούν τα μηδενικά στην περιοχή μας μάλλον θα τους δώσω.

----------


## ndlns

Δημήτρη, για όσους έχουμε στον καταψύκτη την κρεμώδη και δεν βάλουμε κατσαρόλα, μπορούμε να την ενισχύσουμε κάπως; Με ελαιόλαδο όταν ξεπαγώσει ή νιζερ;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

οχι νιζερ και σπορους στην κρεμωδη μετα την παρασκευη της !!!! Βαλε οσο θελουν και αλλους λιπαρους σπορους ξεχωρα στεγνους σε ταιστρα .Δεν εχει αναγκη σπορων η κρεμωδη , ενω η υγρασια της ειναι επικινδυνη με αυτους μαζι 

Ναι λαδι μπορεις ή αν θες βαλε ενα 10 % στην ποσοτητα που αποψυχεις βιταμ (το λαδι δεν νομιζω μετα να απορροφηθει σωστα και θα την λαδωσει ) γιατι εχει φοινικελαιο (palm oil ) που ειναι το μονο φυτικο λιπος που πηζει σε θερμοκρασια περιβαλλοντος 

http://www.vitam.gr/product/detail/1...vitam-klassiko






> Συστατικά: Φυτικά λίπη (φοινικέλαιο)(64%), νερό, φυτικά έλαια (ηλιέλαιο, σογιέλαιο, λινέλαιο, σε μεταβαλλόμενες αναλογίες) (6%), αλάτι (0,3%), γαλακτωματοποιητές (λεκιθίνη, μονο- & δι- γλυκερίδια λιπαρών οξέων), μέσο οξίνισης (κιτρικό οξύ), αρωματικές ύλες, βιταμίνες Α, D και E, χρωστική: β-καροτένιο.



για αυτο και τα κορεσμενα λιπαρα του ( http://www.vitam.gr/article/detail/1...ofika-stoixeia  )

και δεν θα σου την χαλασει πολυ την υφη της 

Να ξερεται οτι κανενα λαδι ή ζωικο λιπος δεν πηζει χωρις να εχει υδρογονωμενα λιπαρα (υπευθυνα για τη δημιουργια των κακων τρανς λιπαρων ) εκτος αν εχει στη συσταση του κορεσμενα λιπαρα (οπως αυτο και τα ειδη βουτυρου ) .Βεβαια και τα κορεσμενα λιπαρα οπως ξερετε δεν ειναι αθωα .Οι ετοιμες αυγοτροφες λοιπον   , αν τα λιπαρα τους ειναι πρωτη και οχι ανακυκλωμενη υλη (πχ ραφιναρισμενο λαρδι ή αλλο ραφιναρισμενο λαδι ) ειτε κατι τετοιο εχουν , ειτε αλλα φυτικα λιπαρα υδρογονωμενα , γιατι τα μη υδρογονωμενα πολυακορεστα (στη φυσικη τους μορφη τα φυτικα ελαια ) για να συντηρηθουν χωρις να ταγγισουν τοσο μεγαλο διαστημα , θελουν φουλ συντηριτικα με πιο ηπιο την βιτ Ε

----------

